# January Surf Trout



## Stevie_A

Photo of five trout from 21-24"


----------



## GinMan

Did you flip the image? I thought I was the only person that used LEFT HANDED Curados.


----------



## troy merrill

*surf trout?*

Really? How and where?


----------



## Stevie_A

No, I didn't flip it, i use left-handed reels, but I'm right handed. We have found the fish will show up in the shallows of the surf late in the afternoon. These were caught between 3 and 4 pm, and I left as soon as I caught the fifth one. Used catch 2000 and those fake corkies, worked very slow.


----------



## Goags

Beautiful fish pic- WAY better than an open ice chest, nail board, etc. Jerry


----------



## Tall Steve

I too am a right hander that uses left handed reels


----------



## galbayfisher

Not only a nice mess of fish, but a nicely composed photo!!


----------



## Fishaholic

I have never thought about going Trout fishing in the surf during the winter. Where did you go to catch these fish? I always thought the trout left when the summer was over.


----------



## Stevie_A

Fishaholic, think about were the trout go during a cold front, and then fish close by that area right after it starts to warm up. ... thank-you galbayfisher and Goals, I though it was one of my better photos.


----------



## Redfishr

Nice pic!


----------



## fire_chair

My Grandpa hates my left handed Curado because he can't use it. Everybody seems to make fun of it, does that happen to yall too?


----------



## pelican

Very nice pic and catch, Stevie. Makes me want to do better at future fish photos for sure. Welcome to the board.


----------



## GinMan

I catch heat every time I go out with my backwards ***** reels. I'm also right handed, but I grew up fishing the Lower Laguna, wade fishing around Laguna Vista, and fishing the surf of S. Padre. Our family used Penn Z spinners (Left Handed). I still have my original 716Z, and my kids use it. I think that there are a lot of people that started freshwater fishing, and never knew what a penn spinner was, much less a speckled trout.
The dawn of factory built shallow water boats was the demise of bay fishing. We started in old homemade scooters or waded out.
That was when blakemore double troubles were the standard and a gold spoon.
I'm not old by any means, I'm just making my excuse for using lefty reels.


----------



## stew1tx

I use them too. You want to know why? Well when wading down wind well cross down wind, it creates lots of slack if trying to hold the rod to the right and is a pain to hold it to the left and reel with the right hand. So, I just got a few lefties, but I use the Scorpions as they are much better than the curados.


----------



## Bruce J

First, great pic. Love the composition.

Second, I'm right handed and have left-hand wind baitcasters also. I prefer working the lure with the rod in my right hand, and not having to switch hands after casting. Seems perfectly natural to me, and I'm surprised so many people like to cast and switch and use their "off hand" on the rod.

I've never had anyone make fun of it, but Joe Doggett wrote an article a few months ago saying that anyone who did not reel right handed, and who did not hold the rod a certain way, just looked like amateurs. Guess I'll change over to right-hand reel as soon as I care what he or anyone else thinks about it!


----------



## MatagordaWader

I'm a switch fisher...after fishing right handed for a while I sometimes switch over. My dad has always fished left handed. Its better left anyway because when you cast you don't have to switch hands like you would with a right handed reel.


----------



## NurseD-bait

Being a infant in this fine sport, no one told me any different. I fish lefty too because, I didn't see any need to have to switch hands either. BTW love the pic! would like to have it hanging on my wall!!


----------



## GetEmGot

*Your Not Alone!*

I was hearing so much **** about fishing with a left handed reel last year. What was funny is that the "professionals" I was fishing with were catching less fish then me, pot licking my spots, and being shown up. Not to mention they insisted that spincasts worked the same too and I had it all wrong. We placed a bet they lost and I won...it was funny.

I grew up catching king salmons on spinning rods, with small poles...who cares, I live here now so I fish for specks and reds...I use two baitcast bsf201 because a friend lent it to me when I lost my rod...(long story). Ever since then I used baitcast and left handed cause it was natural.

Last year, I saw someone hook a 10lb trout on a zebco rig, I just laugh. Guess he is an amature too...


----------



## Freshwaterman

Sweet fish man, those are good eatin too man.


----------

